# F Keys



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

There are a lot of F Keys that you never use. Here is a use for them.

First make a shortcut for the item you want to use.

Then right click the shortcut, click "Properties", move your cursor into the area that says Shortcut Key and hit the F* key you want to use for that item.

This will take away the original use of the F key you use for this.

This gives you one click access to your most used functions without Ctrl+Alt+(Letter) or using the cursor.

I have used this with no apparent ill effects. Let me know if you incur a problem.

*Here are some additional notes provided by davey7549:*

Here a few notes using the method outlined. For W98SSE and possible others:

1) When cursor is moved over shortcut area left click to activate box for change.

2) Items listed in your Quick Launch bar will not work when used in this process. You must have shortcut placed elsewhere on desktop or some other folder.*(This applies to WME and maybe other OS.)*

3) To reverse action back to "none", if that was original setting, repeat procedure but hit "Backspace" instead of the "F" key you have previously set.

4) You are not limited to just whatever "F" key as a selection. If you wish to not interfere with system functions instead of just selecting the "F" key use "CTRL" "F" or "Alt" "F" whichever you prefer.

Note: Best to use a currently not used function key for new shortcuts to prevent a problem with system controls

*This tip was borrowed from MARK on a computing.net post dated 5-21-00. Thanks Mark.*


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

That was a good option Deke. Instead of using several programs that do such work. Using the simple F keys is much easier...


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Deke
Neat little trick thanks! 
Here a few notes using the method outlined. For WinME and possible others:

1) When curser is moved over shortcut area left click to activate box for change.

2) Items listed in your Quick Launch bar will not work when used in this process. You must have shortcut placed elsewhere on desktop or some other folder.

3) To reverse action back to "none", if that was original setting, repeat procedure but hit "Backspace" instead of the "F" key you have previously set.

4) You are not limited to just whatever "F" key as a selection. If you wish to not interfere with system functions instead of just selecting the "F" key use "CTRL" "F" or "Alt" "F" whichever you prefer. 

Note: Best to use a currently not used function key for new shortcuts to prevent a problem with system controls.

Dave


----------



## katwoman (Oct 20, 2004)

how do I get it to open in an email?
now remember... there are NO stupid questions  
I got an Fkey programed to open, but in Notepad. 
I want it in an email.
thanx in advance,
peace,
Kat


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I don't quite understand your question. 

Do you want to open a specific email already on your pc or open a "New Message Window" to compose a new email.


----------



## katwoman (Oct 20, 2004)

I have xp pro and this will work then too?

I want to be able to create a new email and have the 
phrase I want, go into the email.
do I just do what you told me then?
thanx Deke!
KAT


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

If you want a phrase to go in every eamil you could add it like a signature.

Go to OE\Tools|Options\Signature tab.


----------



## katwoman (Oct 20, 2004)

well, Deke, not every email, just to a group I belong to.
and I know about signatures, just not alot about F keys.
thanx,  
Kat


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

The best I can come with is if you use a designated email for that group is to use the Advanced button in the signature window or just copy and past it each time.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Just a couple more thoughts on the problem.

You could go to myway.com and set up an email account for that group only with the phrase as the signature.

Also if you set up the signature for OE and all you have to do is follow the image below and when you send to that group add the signature(phrase) to it.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Here is the way it would work. I tired a longer phrase to see if it would allow it. The phrase was added as "Signature #1 and you can see by the image it worked.


----------



## glo (Jul 2, 2002)

You could try this method. It works in Office 97 -- I imagine it still works the same way in other versions. Don't know if it works with e-mail programs other than Outlook, though.

Open a word document. Type the phrase or sentence you want to use often. Drag that phrase onto the desktop and let it go. It will be saved as a "scr" (scrap) file. 

Then when you are composing the message you want this text in, merely resize the message so you can see the desktop and drag the scr file in. Works really well and saves me lots of time on some messages. It can work with a few words or several paragraphs.

Another way to do it in Outlook is to create an Outlook Template. Just create the message as you normally would, then before sending it, click File/Save As and in the File Type box, choose Outlook Template *.oft and save it to your desktop or other convenient for you location. You can have the addresses as part of this template, or leave the address blank when you're creating the template and fill it in when you do a new message with that template.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I'll remember that one...could be useful


----------



## mattach (Aug 9, 2004)

Which keys come preset with shortcuts on them... like F1 is help and F5 is reload, but do they all have shortcuts, or only some of them?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I've found that the only ones that do anything(for me at least) are:
F1
F2
F3
F5
F6
F11

Some, like F7 and 8, come preset with programs, so they obviously have no function.


----------



## Lazybrainz (Oct 25, 2004)

On my comp I clicked 
Start, then help and support 
then clicked customizing your computer. 
then keyboard & mouse 
then clicked on windows keyboard short cuts overview 
printed it out and stuck it on the wall next to me till I remembered the 1's I wanted.
I have windows xp


----------

